

Clojure Macro Design - by example - icey
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/msg/636103f373fb0ee3

======
icey
The full thread, if you prefer:
[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/5ff31c9d7fc58b0b/636103f373fb0ee3?#636103f373fb0ee3)

